# How Old is my HS 55?



## ollo

Just recently I got an HS 55 and it appears to have had very low use. Seller was 2nd owner and only used it 1 season, had no idea how old it was, and was leaving the area. I haven't found out much except they are from the 80's and my serial # 1001388 is "one of the early ones". Is there any way to narrow it down further? Thanks, Don


----------



## chaulky45

Its the same blower as my Hs80 just mines a little bigger, mine was made in 1985 so yours is around that also


----------



## [email protected]

The Honda HS55 was introduced to the USA market in 1984. It was available in both wheel and track-drive models, called the HS55WA and HS55TA. Honda does not make snowblower "model years" but has an internal code called a K-number to designate model updates & changes. The first versions of the HS55 were "K0" models. 

Frame serial number 1001388 was part of the the K0 model run. 

In 1986, the HS55 added electric start, and the K-number was bumped to K1. In 1987-88, there were some changes to the auger and starter motor, and the K-number moved to K2. This would be the last version of the HS55, and it was discontinued (not sure which model took over from there).


----------



## ollo

Good info, and just what I wanted to know. I very much appreciate the build quality and paint of these machines. Even though it is 28 or 29 years old, my wife thought it was a new model! Thank you!
Don


----------



## orangputeh

[email protected] said:


> The Honda HS55 was introduced to the USA market in 1984. It was available in both wheel and track-drive models, called the HS55WA and HS55TA. Honda does not make snowblower "model years" but has an internal code called a K-number to designate model updates & changes. The first versions of the HS55 were "K0" models.
> 
> Frame serial number 1001388 was part of the the K0 model run.
> 
> In 1986, the HS55 added electric start, and the K-number was bumped to K1. In 1987-88, there were some changes to the auger and starter motor, and the K-number moved to K2. This would be the last version of the HS55, and it was discontinued (not sure which model took over from there).


Think it was the 70. There are not too many of those 70's around anymore for some reason. But I do see a lot of HS80's around still. A real work horse tank of a blower. 8 HP with a 24 inch bucket which seems to me perfect.

nice picture of a hs55


----------



## contender

I'm waiting for my Drainzit hose to be delivered and then I can put the auger housing back on my project machine, HS924, with 12 volt start and electric chute control. Will post a couple pics when its together.


Its a HS928, as described above with an HS724 auger housing. Sure hope we get some decent snow this coming winter.


BTW, also have in the barn, soon to come out for a sale listing, my project HS1128, electric start, manual chute........


----------

